# Map of Iron Age hillforts online



## Brian G Turner (Sep 17, 2019)

An online map showing all 4,147 currently identified hillforts found across Britain and Ireland has been released - here's the press release:








						Online hillforts atlas maps all 4,147 in Britain and Ireland for the first time | University of Oxford
					

Dotted across the landscape of Britain and Ireland, hillforts have been part of our story for millennia and for the first time a new online atlas launched today captures all of their locations and key details in one place.




					www.ox.ac.uk
				




and here's the map itself:




__





						ArcGIS Web Application
					






					hillforts.arch.ox.ac.uk
				




Now you can see if there's any near you. 

And if you click on the blue circles they should reveal further information on the sites (presumably taken from Canmore and similar historical databases).


----------



## sknox (Sep 17, 2019)

>Now you can see if there's any near you. 
None near Idaho.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 17, 2019)

Fantastic!


----------



## Dave (Sep 17, 2019)

That's a great resource, but I'm doubtful it is 'complete', and just a quick look around South London, the Surrey Hills and the North Downs, and there must be more than are shown - Farthing Down, Coulsdon, just for a start, has a very long history of occupation. For the rest, we just don't have the evidence and/or there has been something built on top - Kenley airfield, Caterham hill - that's where I'd build mine.


----------

